# Looking for an adult maltese



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

I am looking for an adult maltese for my mom. I live in the mountains of NC near Greenville, SC. My dad is terminally ill, and not expected to live but a couple of more days. I have a maltese and she absolutely adores him. She wants an inside dog to keep her company, and of course I am prejudice to maltese. If anyone knows of one near where I am, please let me know.

Blessings,
Juanelle


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was thinking it would be wonderful for her to give a rescue Malt a home.

I was looking on Petfinder and saw this adorable guy, I think in her area:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | ANDERSON, SC | Angus

And here is a cutie in Chatanooga TN
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Chattanooga, TN | Little Man (TN)

You can take a look at Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. They do a great job in vetting the dogs before giving them out to homes.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Both Little Man and Angus are adorable! I really do hope you can give a rescue a good home!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your dad. Will be praying for you and your family. Hope you find your mom just the right fluff.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. A little fluff to hug on is good medicine for the heart.... Either one of those little love bugs would be a good choice....they're adorable...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Please do consider those adoptable dogs on Petfinder or with Southern Comfort. There are such wonderful dogs in rescue. I was blessed to share my home with 4 who came to be mine that way and another 30 or so who came through my home as foster dogs. 

If you do not find what you are looking for through rescue, you may also consider adopting a retiree. I do not know of anyone near you who has one now, but they are often not advertised. Breeders often hold onto them until an ideal situation comes along. I would contact Loretta Gitto, of Tiffanee Maltese, as she is in SC and if she doesn't have something, she might know of someone else who does.


----------



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. Found out Little Man has to be placed with someone who has been trained to deal with his issues and Angus is already adopted. I found another one at a rescue, but she is 350. I think that is a lot to ask when you are trying to help rescue a sweetie. I will keep looking and try the retiree route too. Thanks for your prayers. This is so hard.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Juanelle said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Found out Little Man has to be placed with someone who has been trained to deal with his issues and Angus is already adopted. I found another one at a rescue, but she is 350. I think that is a lot to ask when you are trying to help rescue a sweetie. I will keep looking and try the retiree route too. Thanks for your prayers. This is so hard.


My heart goes out to you about your father. 
You are so kind to think of a Maltese companion for your Mother.

Sorry to hear that the two rescue Malts aren't a match.
You'll know when you find the right match!

Don't fret about the fee (you're not actually paying for the dog when you adopt) The funds go towards all the other expenses that the group incurrs like vetting, transport, care & feeding. etc. They don't make any profit, but the Maltese and the new family profit! :wub:

Hugs to you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know it feels like you're buying a rescue for $350 but that money will actually go to rescue many more fluffs in need. Please reconsider a rescue,it seems like a lot to pay but it's money that does sooooo much good for so many and you'd be doing such a good deed. One,rescuing a fluff and enabling more fluffs to be rescued...


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Juanelle, just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about your dad. As someone who went through a two year illness with my late father, I know how painful it is to lose a parent. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.

Good luck on your quest for a Maltese for your mom.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

$350 for an adult dog, who is spayed/neutered, all shots, fully evaluated, groomed, etc. Is one heck of a deal. Trust me, the Rescues pay a lot more than that. Good Lord, the fosters pay more with transporting, grooming, and food, alone. 

Top priority is, the dog go to the perfect home. Not the money.

I'm sorry about your dad. It's tough, I know.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

$350 is indeed a really good deal. You won't have to neuter him (est. $160), you won't have to get him up to date with his shots (est. $90) and you won't have to groom him (est. $50). That is exactly where your $350 go and you just saved yourself 2 extra trips and headaches! 

Please consider a rescue. I promise they will give you such a satisfaction for the rest of their lives, just because they know you gave them a second chance!


----------

